# Free 3-hour camp for Civil PE examinees (October 2010)



## civilized_naah (Oct 11, 2010)

On Tuesday October 26, three days before the Civil PE Exam (Friday October 29, 2010), Dr. Indranil Goswami, author of the "Civil Engineering All In One PE Exam Guide" (McGraw Hill Professional) and instructor of several in-class and online EIT and PE Review Courses for over a decade, will offer an open 'camp' where last minute issues/questions/doubts can be discussed in a webinar format. For full interactivity, attendees are encouraged to use a mike enabled headset so that they can ask questions verbally. Any diagrams that need to be used to address a particular question must be sent in via email ([email protected]) beforehand.

The camp is split into two 3-hour sessions. Each session is limited to 100 attendees. The cost is ZERO. However, if you find the session useful, you may make a contribution via Paypal (inquire via email) to Dr. Goswami. All collected proceeds of this one-day camp will be sent to CARE (www.care.org), a charitable organization that does wonderful work for less fortunate children all over the world.

The camp will be split into two sessions: Session I will be held from 10 am to 1 pm EDT, followed by a 1 hour break, to be followed by Session 2 from 2 pm to 5 pm EDT. Dr. Goswami can be contacted via email at [email protected] In your communications, indicate your full name, state in which you are taking the exam, your depth discipline and which session you would like to enroll in. Send email message to register. Once the roster is completed, everyone will get an invite via email.


----------



## civilized_naah (Oct 20, 2010)

Just a reminder (code for bump) to those taking the Civil PE exam about this 'camp'


----------



## Ambrug20 (Oct 22, 2010)

civilized_naah said:


> Just a reminder (code for bump) to those taking the Civil PE exam about this 'camp'


When would we have e-mail confirmation about this "camp"?


----------



## boo (Oct 23, 2010)

Tanya said:


> civilized_naah said:
> 
> 
> > Just a reminder (code for bump) to those taking the Civil PE exam about this 'camp'
> ...




i got it today


----------



## chess5329 (Oct 23, 2010)

Tanya said:


> civilized_naah said:
> 
> 
> > Just a reminder (code for bump) to those taking the Civil PE exam about this 'camp'
> ...


I got it today and it asked you to register, so Tanya send a reminder to Indranil!


----------

